# Essentials List - For Motorhome Trip



## Outdawes (Jul 3, 2010)

Basically does anyone have an essentials list that I should take with me for a trip of around a week? The kind of things that I shoudl make sure I have with me just in case or because I need them! being a newbie I will almost certainly forget something so thought I would ask, also with drving on the wrong side of the road what sort of bits do I need for my motorhome i.e beam benders for the lights etc


----------



## mildred (Jul 3, 2010)

*We love lists ...*



Outdawes said:


> Basically does anyone have an essentials list that I should take with me for a trip of around a week?



This is going to be *so* personal, depending on leisure interests, health, how much you want/need to be independent of supplies en-route, carrying capacity, and lots of other things I could list ...

However this was our basic list for two people in a panel van conversion that did us well for a few years.  Not everything got used every time, and earlier on we realised we needed things that are now on this list.  One thing has *never* been used - the fire extinguisher, - everything else has earned its place. 

Food needs thinking about - are you going to be self-sufficient, or eat out?  Frozen (for a while) or canned or dried? Will you be topping up basics as you go? - in which case take the tasty extras with you - sauces, condiments, favourite snacks, marmite.

Here's our list:

Footwear
Awning pegs

Jump leads
Fire Extinguisher
Waterproof cape/poncho (as groundsheet)
Big 'ammer
Jack, brace and extension

Spare spectacles for both of us
Hi-vis vest
Maps and guides

Scraper/wiper
Gloves
WD40

Two 907 campingaz bottles - charged
At least 2 suitable toilet rolls in plastic bags
At least two kitchen rolls in plastic bags
Various wooden blocks, planks and wedges
Selection of tools, rag and Diesel oil.

Kettle
Cutlery tray:
Clean tea-towels
Lighters and matches

First Aid kit, Duct-tape
Multimeter, wire, bulbs, 
Torch
Odds and Sods
batteries (D, AA and AAA), 12V powerpak
Phone charging
12V TV/Radio

Grill tray with fresh foil
Two melamine plates

Perishables, ice pack
Milk, eggs, cheese
Two plastic boxes containing long-life foodstuffs
3 litres per day per person bottled water 

Aqua rinse
Bottom tank chemical
Soft Brush in container
1litre made-up rinse in squeezy bottle
Measuring cups
Water storage chemical
Toilet roll on holder
Nappy-sacks

Spare toilet roll and tissues
Kitchen paper
Personal toiletries in box/bag for each person

Towels
Hand mirror
Wet-wipes

Awnig in bundle
Awnig poles
Bucket
Cool Box with “en-route” requirements: Flask, cups, coffee, food bars etc.

Plastic box of cleaning and domestic sundries:
Bin bags
Plastic box of extra cutlery, hollow-ware, glasses, crockery, paper plates, screwtop cups.
Two saucepans, coffee making eqpt.
Water supply items

2 Sleeping bags and blanket
Three / four pillows
4 coat-hangers
Manuals and reference papers
Awning curtains
Windscreen curtains
Outwear

Personal bits and pieces for each person (ideally a drawer/cupboard/lidded crate that is that particular persons "space" - equally sized and it's totally up to them what goes in it and others can't slip bits and pieces in there ... )

Mild Red & Co


----------



## tony (Jul 3, 2010)

Outdawes said:


> Basically does anyone have an essentials list that I should take with me for a trip of around a week? The kind of things that I shoudl make sure I have with me just in case or because I need them! being a newbie I will almost certainly forget something so thought I would ask, also with drving on the wrong side of the road what sort of bits do I need for my motorhome i.e beam benders for the lights etc



the wife. handy to feed you & keep the camper clean.
tony


----------



## Outdawes (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Wife - you kidding*

I want a relaxing break not a nightmare holiday!


----------



## alanval (Jul 3, 2010)

Like the old farmer guy told us many yrs ago while on a caravanning holiday in the Highlands

 "if there is anything you need just call me and i`ll tell you how you can do without it"

  val


----------



## delganyman (Jul 6, 2010)

Outdawes said:


> Basically does anyone have an essentials list that I should take with me for a trip of around a week? The kind of things that I shoudl make sure I have with me just in case or because I need them! being a newbie I will almost certainly forget something so thought I would ask, also with drving on the wrong side of the road what sort of bits do I need for my motorhome i.e beam benders for the lights etc



Hi, just discovered that you must carry a yellow vest in your MH, or face an on the spot fine of up to 135euros when in France.

Enjoy your trip!

Henry


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 6, 2010)

delganyman said:


> Hi, just discovered that you must carry a yellow vest in your MH, or face an on the spot fine of up to 135euros when in France.



There seems to be some doubt as to whether or not each person is required to have a Fluro vest: Common sense would say "yes" each person - Go to poundland or similar for a bargain

You are also required to have a spare set of bulbs for the vehicle and also a warning triangle


----------



## Alisonsvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I think taking the van with you is an essential, plus the husband to drive it!


----------



## Alisonsvan (Jul 7, 2010)

also, here is my list of essentials
toothbrush
tooth paste 
towels
soap
chocolate
biscuits
crisps
first aid kit
deodorant
shampoo
conditioner
medication 
copious amounts of wine
fresh water in bottles
orange juice (helps the hangover)
eggs
tinned mackeral in spicey tomato sauce plus bread so you can have it toasted, dirt cheap and very tasty.
clariton or piriton for nasty bites
pack the freezer with as much meat as you can, for eg chicken/lamb/pork or beef
potatoes
curry sauce
olive oil
butter
mayonaise
pepper
and of course any clothes that you may need for all weathers
and i of course take the hubby as he is the one that drives the van (i can drive but why have a dog and bark yourself?????????)
hope this helps
Alison


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 7, 2010)

***** said:


> From what I understand , the rules are that anybody that steps outside the vehicle will require a vest.
> My own interpretation is that they are so cheap that you buy one for everybody that may be in the vehicle as all passengers might have to leave the vehicle if involved in an accident or serious malfunction.



It is not particularly clear is it? I must admit that is my understanding as well

....btw -  like the water can tip


----------



## tony (Jul 7, 2010)

dont forget the toilet paper.
tony


----------



## Basil (Jul 7, 2010)

Gaffa tape as you just never know. If you use hose pipes dont forget different tap adapters.... Level Blocks


----------



## Mudders (Jul 7, 2010)

You definitely need a yellow vest for each person in the van, plus a triangle (or two if you are going to Spain). This is now law in France, and I think you can be fined on the spot if you don't have them.
And the absolute essential, bottle opener.
We leave most of the usual items listed, crockery, gas bottles, everyday items in our van all the time, so it's ready to go, just add wine, food and fuel!


----------



## Belgian (Jul 7, 2010)

***** said:


> Also spare light bulbs if going to mainland Europe


Especially when you go to Scandinavia where you should have lights on in daytime


----------



## UFO (Aug 18, 2010)

The AA website covers what different European countries require (warning triangles, hi-viz vests, etc)

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf

Summarised in a pdf http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf


----------



## IJenk52 (Aug 18, 2010)

*equipment list*

I've got a packing list in Excel format if anyone can tell me how to, I'll upload it.


----------

